# Word of the Day - Jodhpurs



## debodun (Nov 27, 2022)

Jodhpurs (noun)  - full-length trousers, worn for horseback riding, that are close-fitting below the knee and usually flared at the hips and have reinforced patches on the inside of the leg.

Jodhpurs are usually seen when horseback riding English style.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2022)

I live in Horse County.. and the women all wear Jodhpurs while out riding in the lanes and through the woods .. altho' not so many men. However they don't look as comical as those Vintage ones in the OP>>


----------



## Tommy (Nov 27, 2022)

Jodhpurs can be pants or boots. I've never owned any jodhpur pants, but in my younger days I did have a pair of jodhpur boots.  They were durable but not the most comfortable footwear I've ever owned.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2022)

The shape of my lower half is similar to the pair of *Jodhpurs* in the OP


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 28, 2022)

In these parts horse back riding is usually done in jeans.  Wearing *Jodhpurs* would look quite strange...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> The shape of my lower half is similar to the pair of *Jodhpurs* in the OP


That would save you a lot of money, your not needing to shop for some _jodhpurs,_ if you decided suddenly to take up horseback riding!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 5, 2022)

When I had a horse in my teens, only those who used English saddles wore jodhpurs and English riding boots.  Most had Western tack and typically rode wearing jeans and cowboy-type boots.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 5, 2022)

I have a cat named Jod  -  Jod purrs.


----------

